# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  Arccos Golf, golf's performance tracking system, Arccos Golf, LLC, Stamford, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

Website - arccosgolf.com

youtube.com/arccosgolf

facebook.com/arccosgolf

twitter.com/arccosgolf

linkedin.com/company/arccos-golf

instagram.com/arccosgolf

Co-founder and CEO - Sal Syed

Co-founder and Advisor  - Ammad Faisal

----------


## Airicist

Arccos Golf: Connect to Your Game

Published on May 20, 2014




> Golf's first and only real-time automatic stat tracking platform.

----------


## Airicist

Arccos Golf: Connect to Your Game

Published on May 20, 2014




> Golf's first and only real-time automatic stat tracking platform.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Crave giveaway: Arccos Golf GPS performance-tracking system"
Want to improve your golf game? This week's freebie combines software and sensors to gather data on your performance and deliver it to your iPhone instantly.

by Leslie Katz
April 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Arccos Driver - official commercial

Published on Apr 20, 2016




> Endorsed by two-time World Long Drive Champion Jamie Sadlowski, Arccos Driver delivers real-time data for tee shot distances, fairways hit and more. The single-sensor platform achieves this by automatically detecting each drive and recording second shot position without the need for tagging or other annoying disruptions.

----------

